# Woof Coffee - Teddingon



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I was quite surprised to find a speciality coffee shop in my last visit to this part of London suburbia. This part of town is typically saturated with cafes full of moms with strollers serving terrible coffee so it really surprised to me find a place serving actual speciality coffee.

Really enjoyed a cup of Throwback Espresso that was roasted by Small Batch Coffee Roasters. If you're in this part of town for whatever reason, highly recommended.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

the_partisan said:


> This part of town is typically saturated with cafes full of moms with strollers serving terrible coffee


Ain't that the truth.

I work down in Feltham sometimes as we have a client down there and I was very pleased when I found Woof - serving Gardelli at the time (as well as allpress, for those moms with strollers..).

The chap who runs it, I was surprised to find out was somebody I'd met previously - at Barista Camp in Italy as he was my trainer for the SCEA exam that I took haha, so double surprise when I walked in to find out a) he was there b) there was gardelli on offer c) it was bloody brilliant.

Mega expensive, but I guess he has to be given his location.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm impressed that they have mums with strollers serving coffee, terrible or otherwise!


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Missy said:


> I'm impressed that they have mums with strollers serving coffee, terrible or otherwise!


ooft.


----------



## PatBateman (Mar 6, 2017)

I actually heard a lot of good things about Woof. If it's truly enjoyable, I'll pay it a visit the next time I'm in the area.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Excellent, I'm there quite a bit, I'll look out for woof.


----------

